
How Clinton’s email scandal took root - caseysoftware
https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/how-clintons-email-scandal-took-root/2016/03/27/ee301168-e162-11e5-846c-10191d1fc4ec_story.html
======
apalmer
hmmm, keeping all politics out of this...

seems like she at a minimum she doesn't 'get' technology and didn't understand
why this was a big deal at the time. seems pretty clear cut at least that she
refused to keep communication hygiene although being repeatedly warned.
regardless of however you view her intent seems to at a minimum reflect a
profound lack of discipline.

without doubt whatever is on those servers is known to every significant power
who cares to know. hopefully nothing to important is out there... honestly the
biggest risk is probably her being blackmailed left and right with the release
of classified information from these servers...

~~~
peteretep

        > without doubt whatever is on those servers is known
        > to every significant power who cares to know
    

Source?

~~~
apalmer
there is no source for this. just seems reasonable.

it was a well used email address by a standing'secretary of state of the
united states'... this is definitely a target for world wide intelligence
agencies.

couple this with the fact it is known that it was improperly configured from a
security standpoint for at least a few months...

just given the value of the target and the lack of security i am making the
assumption that the information is out there.

------
mark_l_watson
That was the best timeline on the subject that I have seen. Personally, I
doubt that she did anything overtly illegal, but I think she showed very poor
judgement.

------
Alex3917
So an average of 5-6 threads per day (assuming ~3.75 messages per thread) now
qualifies as an unmanageable torrent of email?

------
aftbit
> Because Clinton did not use desktop computers, she relied on her personal
> BlackBerry, which she had started using three years earlier.

I suppose important political figures have aides to handle a lot of mundane
tasks for them, but I still find it hard to believe that a major power player
in 2016 doesn't use a desktop/laptop to organize information.

By the way, enjoy this very vaguely related essay:
[https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/vl/notes/havel.html](https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/vl/notes/havel.html)

~~~
revelation
Of course, she just doesn't use any PC _owned_ by her because then naturally
that is subject to the same disclosure/retention laws.

In the same sense that _Albright and Rice said they did not use email while at
State_ for the very same reason; they are not technically illiterate, they
just don't want their communication public. There have been many cases of
people in power not using technology at all:

[http://www.texaswatchdog.org/2008/09/govs-to-public-stay-
out...](http://www.texaswatchdog.org/2008/09/govs-to-public-stay-out-of-our-e-
mail/)

